# Fuego! Magazine Writer's Constest



## GeneCorps (Jun 8, 2012)

We are conducting a contest for the writers of the furry community for a spot in our magazine, Fuego!. For the first issue being To Protect & Serve we are setting the theme of the works to be that of law enforcement. It must put law enforcement in a good light and can involve our covergirl Jonas. We will run this contest for the next couple weeks with the winner selected by the end of the month. The winner will have their work published in Fuego! with their information such as contact and commission info. The maturity of the work can range from PG-Adult, however, we do request that the work be nothing too extreme. Also, this contest is for the female side of Fuego!. 

If interested in entering this contest please contact us here on the forums via note or comment, and/or through our main FA page www.furaffinity.net/user/genecorps and our artist's www.furaffinity.net/user/striker479 and www.furaffinity.net/user/aldinatch.

Thanks and Good Luck!


----------

